# تعرف أكثر على : حادث ذبح القس داوود



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

*تشريح جثة الكاهن بأسيوط وتكليف المباحث بضبط الجانى

الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 15:08


أسيوط ـ ضحا صالح وهيثم البدرى 

أمرت نيابة أسيوط بتشريح جثة الكاهن الذى تم قتله قبل أيام من قبل مجهول، ورفع البصمات بجميع أركان الشقة التى كان يعيش فيها، وسرعة القبض على الجناة.

ومن جانبه صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم السابع" أن هناك اختفاء لخزينة بالكامل كانت موجودة داخل شقة القس، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المعاينة الأولية أكدت أنه لم توجد أى آثار للعنف فى شقة الكاهن فى الأبواب أو الشبابيك، كان القس داوود بطرس (80 سنة) كاهن كنيسة تادرس الشاطبى قد لقى مصرعه منذ عدة أيام قتلاً بعدة طعنات مختلفة فى الجنب والرقبة، ولم يكتشف أمره إلا حينما انتشرت روائح كريهة بالقرب من شقته بشارع أبو بكر الصديق المتفرع من شركة فريال بمدينة أسيوط، فقام الجيران بكسر الشقة بمرافقة أحد أقاربه ليجدوه جثة متحللة.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=357059&SecID=203&IssueID=0




تستعجل تحريات المباحث..
النيابة تأمر بدفن جثة راعى كنيسة أسيوط

الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 16:59 

أسيوط ـ هيثم البدرى وضحا صالح 
أمر مصطفى الشريف مدير نيابة ثان أسيوط بدفن جثة "داوود بطرس" راعى كنيسة أبو سيفين بقرية شطب التابعة لمركز أسيوط، واستعجال تقرير الطبيب الشرعى وتحريات المباحث حول الواقعة.

كان اللواء أحمد جمال الدين مساعد وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن أسيوط قد تلقى إخطارًا من اللواء إبراهيم صابر مدير المباحث الجنائية بالعثور على جثة القس "داوود بطرس" راعى كنيسة قرية "شطب" التابعة لمركز أسيوط مقتولاً بشقته بشارع أبوبكر الصديق بمنطقة شركة فريال بحى شرق أسيوط، بواسطة آلة حادة فى رقبته وجنبه، مما أدى إلى مصرعه فى الحال.

كانت النيابة العامة قد قامت أمس بمعاينة مبدئية لموقع الجريمة، وتبين من المعاينة أن محتويات شقة القتيل مبعثرة تماما، الأمر الذى يدعو إلى احتمالية جريمة القتل تمت بدافع السرقة، كما تبين أن الجثة بها 25 طعنة فى الظهر والرقبة، ولم يمر على مقتلها سوى 12 ساعة فقط وفقا للمعاينة.

كما قامت النيابة بالاستماع إلى شهادة "تادرس" شقيق المجنى عليه الذى أكد أنه لا توجد أية خلافات بين المجنى عليه وآخرين، وقال: كان هناك موعد بيننا يوم الأحد الماضى لشراء شبكة ابنى، ولكنه تخلف عن الموعد، فقمت بالاتصال به مرارا ولكنه لم يرد، فانتقلت أمس بعد أن راودنى الشك فى عدم رده، إلى مقر سكنه، فوجدت الباب مغلقا، ولكن مدخل العمارة كان مفتوحا، فقمت بكسر باب الشقة، ووجدت أخى ملقى على الأرض غارقا فى دمائه.

قام المعمل الجنائى برفع البصمات من على كافة محتويات الشقة وطلبت النيابة العامة الاستماع إلى أقوال ابنته وزوجته للكشف عن ملابسات الحادث.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=357200&SecID=203&IssueID=0

الكنيسة تطلب تقرير الطب الشرعى حول وفاة قس أسيوط

الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 14:56

كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم 
أكد مصدر كنسى بمطرانية أسيوط أن الكنيسة طالبت الطب الشرعى بالكشف عن أسباب مقتل راعى كنيسة الأمير تادرس، القس داود بطرس، والذى عثر عليه مقتولاً داخل شقته بقرية شطب إثر طعنة بالرقبة وتم اكتشاف مقتله بالصدفة.

أوضح المصدر أنه بعد غياب القس عن حضور قداس الأحد قام ابن شقيقه بتفقده، وكسر باب شقته ليجده مقتولاً وجثته فى حالة تعفن. وأضاف أن المئات من المسيحيين تجمهروا اليوم عقب اكتشاف الحادث أمام كنيسة القرية وقاموا بالتظاهر والهتاف وإدانة الحادث.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=357035&SecID=65&IssueID=0


حزب التحالف: يحمل النظام مسئولية قتل كاهن أسيوط

الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 15:04 

كتبت نادية محمد 

أدان حزب التحالف تحت التأسيس الاعتداء على كاهن أسيوط وقال محمد جيلانى وكيل مؤسسى الحزب، إن الاعتداء جاء عمدا فى هذا التوقيت ليكون له تأثير سلبى فى نفوس المصريين.

وأكد جيلانى، أن الحادث لا يخلوا من تدبير دنىء من النظام السابق وأعوانه المندسون بين صفوف المصريين والذين خسروا كل ما لديهم من سلطة ونفوذ والذين سعوا لدس المؤامرات وتدبير الحوادث المغرضة لبث الفرقة بين المصريين .

مؤكدا أن كلمات الشجب والاستنكار لا تكفى ومحملا فى الوقت نفسه النظام السابق مسئولية ما جرى تدهور مشهـود فى الحيــاة المصــرية.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=357050&SecID=97&IssueID=0

*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2011)

ينقل للاخبار
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bblkCJX9zYU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

*فيديو الاقباط يصلون امام كنيسة مارى جرجس 
 مظاهرات اسيوط مقتل القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الامير تادرس بشطب

[YOUTUBE]2YkoPP_bo1I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو الاقباط يصرخون فى المظاهرات 
... يـارب يـارب - مقتل القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الامير تادرس بشطب

[YOUTUBE]qByC-TVuik4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو الاقباط يصرخون 1 2 دم ابـونـا فـيـن ... مظاهرات اسيوط مقتل القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الامير تادرس بشطب

[YOUTUBE]RNjhNvOFkGI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو مظاهرات الاقباط باسيوط منطقة (المنفذ) حاملين الصليب .. مقتل القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الامير تادرس بشطب

[YOUTUBE]t1XO9p4Ybcw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو جنازه ابونا داود بطرس كاهن اسيوط 
 راعى كنيسة الامير تادرس بشطب

[YOUTUBE]9WCbs0ps7z4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## geegoo (23 فبراير 2011)

80 سنة و محتاج 12 طعنة ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
لمجرد السرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> 80 سنة و محتاج 12 طعنة ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> لمجرد السرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!



*منهج الشرطة محتاج لسنوات لتصحيحة إن كان هدفهم التصحيح فعلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*حقه عندك يا رب 
دمه بيصرخ ليك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

80*

ماذا سيسرقون من كاهن 80 سنه
فى قريه بسيطه 
 ممكن الكنيسه عندهم بتجمع
راتبه بالعافيه
أنا أشك . أن هذا الموضوع مشابه للقديسين
قتل كاهن . الكل يثور . تحدث فتنه . تضيع الدوله
ربنا يكون مع شعبه
​*


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااارب متسبش دمـــــه
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 فبراير 2011)

لا تخف لان اللذين معنا أ:ثر من اللذين معهم 
ربنا قال كده اه كترتنا مش كتره بشر كترة الهية سماوية


----------



## عمادفايز (23 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسة فى احضان القديسين​*


----------



## BITAR (24 فبراير 2011)

*نتمنى ان لا يكون مجنون *
*هو الجانى*
*عصر المجانيين انتهى*​


----------



## bilseka (24 فبراير 2011)

ارحمنا يا رب واسترها معانا ولا تدع عدونا يقول اني قد قويت عليه


----------



## napel (24 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يرحمه  ويرحم المسيحين


----------



## noraa (24 فبراير 2011)

بجد كل الكلام دة بنفكر فية من يوم الحادثة اب كاهن يحمل دم الرب يسوع ممكن يكون عندة اية للسرقة ____________ بلاش دى اب كاهن 80 سنة محتاج اساسا انة يتطعن 25 طعنة دة هو لو خبطة على دماغة هيموت  وبعدين اشمعنا دة بالذات لية ميكونش اب شاب من الشباب الجداد واشمعنا اسيوط


----------

